# Gatlinburg tennessee



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I have reservations in gatlinburg for 4 nights in early December and will be trout fishing sun up to sun down. Never fished there before so any and all suggestions/comments welcome.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I am in gatlinburg in a cabin right now. This place is amazing! Have seen bears everyday. Even mom with Cubs played in our yard. It's something to look forward to. I don't have any fishing tips, sorry. Just wanted to tell Ya how great of a time it is. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Night crawler 66, are you in a plain cabin or log cabin? If you are happy with accommodations and cleanliness of cabin would you recommend to others? Planning a trip next year and would like to get info if you would like to share? Thanks, Ken


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I can tell you guys I was there in 2013 (did not fish) and stayed at the Smokey Mountain Resort holiday inn club. It's in town so if you want a cabin in the woods this is not the place for you. But it is fully equipped with flat screens, fireplace, full kitchens, jacuzzi tubs, washer and dryer, etc... Really, Really nice place. I am taking family that does not fish so we are staying here again.


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

By December the water be cooled off. Lots of pull off along river road. Elkmont park up by the old cabins, you walk a old road and lots of paths down to the river. Tremont area has stream along road. Check in with little river outfitters in Townsend, they also have online fishing report. Greenbriar area also.
Get a copy of GSM anglers companion, has info on park and fish or hike and fish....


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Kenlow1 said:


> Night crawler 66, are you in a plain cabin or log cabin? If you are happy with accommodations and cleanliness of cabin would you recommend to others? Planning a trip next year and would like to get info if you would like to share? Thanks, Ken


There is a group of 12 of us. We are staying in a large private cabin up in the mountains. Jackson mountain homes is the rental agency. It is an amazing place to stay. I will try to post pictures when I get a chance. We have a full kitchen. Two living areas with surround sound speakers. Pool table. 3 bathrooms, hot tub, 2 indoor and 2 outdoor fireplaces, 3 different decks. 3 full bedrooms with jacuzzi tubs and a full kitchen with appliances and dishes. 4 nights for all 12 of us only set us each back $120 bucks. Great view and very private.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just to give a reference of the area we are in, I drive a 5 speed manual transmission and I had to drive it in first gear 90% of the way up the mountain in order to keep it going.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here's one nice river that meanders through eastern Tennessee and NC. Friends of mine fish it frequently and do very well.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/blog.php?b=1303


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> Here's one nice river that meanders through eastern Tennessee and NC. Friends of mine fish it frequently and do very well.
> http://www.ncangler.com/forums/blog.php?b=1303


The South Holston is a very good tailwater fishery, I have been there several times with good success. If they choose not to fish in the park which there are unlimited opportunities, the SoHo would constitute a little over a two hour drive from Gatlinburg. In December this could potentially be a good option to chase large numbers of BIG browns and rainbows as they have boasted 4-6,000 fish per mile in this river. South Holston Lake is scheduled to be at winter pool around mid December, when the reservoirs reach this level they typically have extended time periods where they are not running water and wade fishing is ideal. However, depending on the weather, they could be running water and if that is the case they would have to hire a guide or bring their own drift boats, rafts or kayaks in order to fish the SoHo. The SoHo only has one generator and you need to be aware of the release schedule. Unlike the Clinch, Watauga, Holston or Hiwassee which are also tailwater fisheries down there and you have a little bit of time to get out as the water starts to rise; the SoHo will overtake you like a tsunami. There are epic hatches of Sulfurs and BWO's that I have experienced on this river. Sulfurs will be size 16 and the BWO's a size 22 and you will get a ton of refusals as these big fish come up and count knuckles and toes on your bug before turning away.......that is why they get so big. If they choose to venture there, here is the link to follow the release schedule.
http://www.tva.gov/lakes/shh_r.htm


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info, hopefully they'll make the trip. My cousin Rick fly fishes some, and he has caught several big browns and rainbows up there, including a brown of nearly six pounds. Me, haven't trout fished in years, and used to catch them on ultra light spinning tackle with Panther Martin single hook baits.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Not exactly roughing it, but this was our cabin. 3 tiers sleeps 10 comfortably (more with air mattresses) and was very clean and homey. One of the best vacations I've ever had. No bugs, hardly humid at all and we got to see a lot of these! 










And this was the view from the 2nd balcony


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Love the mountains. That's why I am glad to be from here. Mountains and beach! Bears are all over now. Beautiful place!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> Love the mountains. That's why I am glad to be from here. Mountains and beach! Bears are all over now. Beautiful place!


You indeed are a fortunate man to be living there full time. I count my blessings to have a place in Tennessee, I love going there when I am able on weekends as I find the mountains a complete escape and place of respite. The fact that my favorite river is only a 7 minute drive from my mountain retreat makes it that much better. Here is a picture from the deck that was taken in June showing the Moon, Jupiter and Venus over Bean Mountain. How could anyone ever get tired of a view like this at night?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I do consider myself fortunate to live here. Cannot beat the fishing opportunities. But you guys have lake Erie, and I did fish it for smallies, had a blast!


----------



## sd136405 (Jan 19, 2015)

flyman01 said:


> The South Holston is a very good tailwater fishery, I have been there several times with good success. If they choose not to fish in the park which there are unlimited opportunities, the SoHo would constitute a little over a two hour drive from Gatlinburg. In December this could potentially be a good option to chase large numbers of BIG browns and rainbows as they have boasted 4-6,000 fish per mile in this river. South Holston Lake is scheduled to be at winter pool around mid December, when the reservoirs reach this level they typically have extended time periods where they are not running water and wade fishing is ideal. However, depending on the weather, they could be running water and if that is the case they would have to hire a guide or bring their own drift boats, rafts or kayaks in order to fish the SoHo. The SoHo only has one generator and you need to be aware of the release schedule. Unlike the Clinch, Watauga, Holston or Hiwassee which are also tailwater fisheries down there and you have a little bit of time to get out as the water starts to rise; the SoHo will overtake you like a tsunami. There are epic hatches of Sulfurs and BWO's that I have experienced on this river. Sulfurs will be size 16 and the BWO's a size 22 and you will get a ton of refusals as these big fish come up and count knuckles and toes on your bug before turning away.......that is why they get so big. If they choose to venture there, here is the link to follow the release schedule.
> http://www.tva.gov/lakes/shh_r.htm


This x1000. I love the SoHo. I fish there 2-3 times a year. That time of year should be great for big browns down stream of the dam.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Let's bring this back to the top. Looking forward to this trip even though it's going to be sunny and in the low to mid 60's all week.
Guess I better pack the flip flops......


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Let's bring this back to the top. Looking forward to this trip even though it's going to be sunny and in the low to mid 60's all week.
> Guess I better pack the flip flops......


Just PM'd Wannbyflyguy, hoping to get down there this weekend and meet up with you guys!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping you'll find time to fish with us as well.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I gotta say the trip to the Smoky Mountains was a success. Our first full day was spent with guide David Knapp of Trout Zone Anglers. David had us searching for soft water with double bead head nymphs size 16-18 and we quickly got on fish. Most fish were just a few inches long with just a couple pushing 12". We caught both rainbows and browns. I don't think we were ever in high enough elevation to get into any Brook trout. The first little hole I fished I got three little rainbows to hand and missed several more. This spot was nothing more than a large boulder that broke up the current that the fish were sitting in. The strikes were soft most of the time. Just a little bounce of the strike indicator was what you were looking for. Every now and then I got an aggressive strike that pulled the indicator under the surface. But most times the indicator just paused, went slightly against the current or had a small bounce to it that let you know you had a bite. By lunch time we had all caught fish including my old buddy Rob who had never fly fished before. The guided trip was spent on the Little River with the day starting at Elkmont Camp Grounds, lunch and fishing at Metcalf Bottoms and then a third stop somewhere between the two. Guide David Knapp tied on a wooly bugger and nymph combo onto Steve's pole with the comment that the bugger probably wont catch anything, but if it does it will probably be a good one. And he was right. After lunch at Metcalf Bottoms Steve hooked into a 22" Brown Trout on the black bugger which was the biggest catch of the trip. I also fished the Little Pigeon River, the West Prong Little Pigeon River, Middle Prong Little River and Abrams Creek in Cades Cove. Abrams Creek in Cades Cove was a great morning of fishing. We struggled to get fish until I tied on a tiny Red Copper John. After that it was game on as the fish could not resist this little fly. At one point we came to a tiny creek that fed into Abrams. We stalked up this little creek about 150 yards in hopes of a spot and stalk opportunity which never happened but it was still a good adventure. While there I did get to visit two fly shops. The Smoky Mountain Angler and Little River Outfitters both gave good advise as to where to fish and what flies to use. I will get some pictures posted asap.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Excellent write up Jim. It was indeed a great trip and look forward to possibly doing it again.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

The big brown of the trip. And some little ones to.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Gin clear water, multi-colored rocks and green bedrock. Just an awesome place to fish!!!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Look at you fishing lefty....


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

awesome report, another great Tennessee trout fishing experience!


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

wannabflyguy said:


> The Smoky Mountain Angler and Little River Outfitters both gave good advise as to where to fish and what flies to use.


We were in Gatlinburg back in July for the first time, and The Smoky Mountain Angler was my first stop upon arriving. They gave great advise, and a map, and had anything we needed for a successful trip. Highly recommend this shop.
As far as brook trout, head up Tremont, all the way to the end, cross the foot bridge, and take the left fork. This is Lynn Camp Prong, which just reopened to brook trout fishing recently, after a successful restoration effort. Hike above the Cascades, and brookies are all you will catch. Lots of fun catching these little gems!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

chuckNduck said:


> We were in Gatlinburg back in July for the first time, and The Smoky Mountain Angler was my first stop upon arriving. They gave great advise, and a map, and had anything we needed for a successful trip. Highly recommend this shop.
> As far as brook trout, head up Tremont, all the way to the end, cross the foot bridge, and take the left fork. This is Lynn Camp Prong, which just reopened to brook trout fishing recently, after a successful restoration effort. Hike above the Cascades, and brookies are all you will catch. Lots of fun catching these little gems!


You are correct, up arounnd Tremont it becomes tight quarter fishing with both hungry brookies and rhododendron eagerly awaiting to take your fly.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

wannabflyguy said:


> The big brown of the trip. And some little ones to.


Just ran across this thread and wow, you guys are making me envious. Prior to this the only knowledge I had about the Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area was from a friend who took his wife there. They don't fish, but he said there was a lot to see and do. Kind of touristy, but then they were tourists. He told me about a store that he figured would be right up my alley. It was called "Guns & Golf"!

And now you tell me there's great trout fishing in the area! I think you may have found Paradise!

Wannab, what kind of trout is that in the third pic you posted? The one that's vertical in orientation? It's not a rainbow, brookie, or brown, I don't think. It resembles a pic I saw of a rare trout that lives only in remote streams in the Sierra Nevada of California.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> what kind of trout is that in the third pic you posted? The one that's vertical in orientation? It's not a rainbow, brookie, or brown, I don't think. It resembles a pic I saw of a rare trout that lives only in remote streams in the Sierra Nevada of California.


It's a wild rainbow. In the National Park, there are only rainbow, brown, and brook trout. All are natural reproduction, except for a few of the hatchery rainbows that the City of Gatlinburg stocks, that make it into the park.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wild Rainbows are basically what we caught all week. They may be on the smaller side, but their beauty makes it all worth it. To see these fish in real life is such a treat. The colors are bright and the markings are something I'll never forget.
Overall, awesome time and can't wait to do it again.....


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes we caught mostly rainbows with a few Browns thrown in here and there. Above is a pic of a different rainbow. And yes our guide did mention that nothing in the park is stocked so most if not all of what we caught were wild trout.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool! Really shows how hatchery stockers can alter your perception of what a trout should look like! Looking at that pic makes me realize that I have probably never seen a truly wild, hatched in the stream, rainbow trout in my entire life!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> Cool! Really shows how hatchery stockers can alter your perception of what a trout should look like! Looking at that pic makes me realize that I have probably never seen a truly wild, hatched in the stream, rainbow trout in my entire life!


Stocked or wild, a rainbow trout of the same strain is going to look very similar unless the hatchery clipped the adipose fin or the fish wore down a pectoral fin from rubbing up against tank. The rainbow trout in the GSMNP which now grow wild were not native to the waters and were originally stocked from the Erwin Nation Hatchery from the 1950's until 1975 when they stopped. The fish shown above has parr marks which are the large circular markings running along the lateral line of the fish. This is an indicator the fish is less than a year old, these marks will disappear gradually as it gets older. Many times you do not see these on stockers, they do have them at this size it is just that many hatcheries do not release them at this point as they can easily be consumed by larger fish or other predatory animals. I am not sure if this is what you are seeing that is changing your perception of a wild vs stocker?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, that's it. The parr marks were screwing me up. But considering where I trout fish (NW PA), I think my original assessment may have been right. Not much opportunity to encounter wild, stream bred trout around here. Also, we stock hatchery rainbows at the main fishing lake at the club. 

You mentioned different strains. One thing I noticed in your pic is that the black dots on that fish are much larger than on the rainbows we stock. They're about the size of coarse ground black pepper. Then it occurred to me that if the spots stay the same size as the fish grows, they'd end up looking smaller as well. Another mystery!


----------

